# Sand Blasting a Log Cabin



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sand blasting would be the worst thing you could do to it. Carefull pressure washing with a broad tip would be a better option. If you insist on blast cleaning at least use a softer blast media. Use corn cobs or at most walnut shells.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

I am skeptical that you will get anywhere unless you rent a commercial outfit. It takes a LOT of air volume to sandblast. Why not pressure wash and or sand instead?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Somebody here just might know about blasting a cabin---

However, our sister site has a blasting section--Contractor Talk - Professional Construction & Remodeling Forum, News, Reviews, and Blogs | ContractorTalk

You can not join ,as that site is for pros only---but searching the blasting forum might get you the answers--and perhaps even a local blaster that could help you.

If you wish to PM one of the members,I'll help you--I'm a member over there.

The search engine stinks---best to use google and [contractor talk] then your search terms---[contractor talk] blasting a log cabin----Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

[contractor talk] blasting a log cabin - Google Search


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

There is a chemical you can apply low pressure then pressure wash off after about 10 - 15 minutes that will make the wood look brand spankin new. It is used on fences all the time. Really works well.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

sand blasting? Not what to do with wood! you will destroy it!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nailbags said:


> sand blasting? Not what to do with wood! you will destroy it!


I've seen it done a couple of times with impressive results, we're talking logs here not siding. If I remember correctly they were using glass.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My wife and I own a log home we built by ourselves. What is used to clean the logs is corncob blasting. Same thing as sandblasting but different media - basically, ground-up corncobs. It is not really a DIY job unless you can find someplace to rent the equipment. A medium-sized house will require around two tons of media.


----------



## ahrens (Apr 11, 2011)

Do not use sand, we used soda for blasting wood when i did that


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is also Dry Ice instead of the other materials, to remove any dirt, mold & mildew.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> There is also Dry Ice instead of the other materials, to remove any dirt, mold & mildew.


True, but probably even less of a DIY job. Have no experience with it myself, but see a big advantage in that there's little to dispose of when you're done.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

md2lgyk said:


> True, but probably even less of a DIY job. Have no experience with it myself, but see a big advantage in that there's little to dispose of when you're done.


A whole lot cleaner and environmentally safer.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Definitely not cheaper. Probably not more environmentally friendly dumping more greenhouse gas into the atmosphere.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Definitely not cheaper. Probably not more environmentally friendly dumping more greenhouse gas into the atmosphere.


Nothing to do with Greenhouse Gasses. Co2 is used, because you are not using chemicals in the cleaning process, that some areas do not allow, plus Co2 can is used in attics for Mold abatement, where you have no way of drying out an area or use a Pressure Washer.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Definitely not cheaper. Probably not more environmentally friendly dumping more greenhouse gas into the atmosphere.


Oh brother roll eyes. And pigs fly. Co2 is a natural occurring inert gas. With out it all plant life would die.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Wild eyed chicken little hysteria. The collective carbon foot print of all of humanity over a 100 years doesn't even come close to making it onto a pie chart of CO2 sources. One volcanic eruption = way more than we could ever release even if we were trying our best.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> Nothing to do with Greenhouse Gasses. Co2 is used, because you are not using chemicals in the cleaning process, that some areas do not allow, plus Co2 can is used in attics for Mold abatement, where you have no way of drying out an area or use a Pressure Washer.


Dry Ice? For Mold abatement? imagine that!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nailbags said:


> Oh brother roll eyes. And pigs fly. Co2 is a natural occurring inert gas. With out it all plant life would die.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPCC_list_of_greenhouse_gases

Well rolll your eyes on this and watch out for flying pigs, cause gets which gas tops the list!! :whistling2:


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Dry ice, by itself, is a net sum zero contribution to greenhouse gas simply because the CO2 used to make the dry ice is derived from the CO2 present in the atmosphere. 

As far as being used to abate mold, especially in attics, it is a very viable method. It is used as a blasting media like sand. Since Dry ice sublimates it leaves no residue other than the material that was removed. There is no moisture involved.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks. I hadn't considered the net zero aspect of using it. And yes it is a good process for mold remediation in delicate areas. Especially where water clean up is not viable. In fact, I've used it a few times. One being a 240 year old, historically significant home with a mold issue affecting the hand hewn rafters and ceiling joists. The prep and set up time was horrendous. It is an expensive proposition though and not one that I would use to clean the exterior of a log home.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> And yes it is a good process for mold remediation in delicate areas. Especially where water clean up is not viable. In fact, I've used it a few times.


 Great for blowing up pop bottles too:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

